# Tomato



## baos (Jul 3, 2009)

I've done it before with some very hardy fish but someone recently raised concerns about tomato being part of the night shade family and having poisonous(to us) leaves and roots. So I was wondering how safe it would be for aquaponics or a root biotope tank.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I remember a thread a long time ago about raising vegetables hydroponically with an aquarium in the loop as the main source of fertilizer. The crop included tomatoes, and the fish were fine.


----------



## baos (Jul 3, 2009)

I've done it myself with a ton of different exotic plants. But poisons can take their toll. Maybe just on parasites.


----------



## APCRandall (Feb 2, 2007)

Its safe, you might not get them to bloom without supplementing some fertilizer.


----------

